# Homer update



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been admiring my birds this morning and thought an update on Homer might be good. He was my first homer ever in an egg swap with Spirit Wings. Sadly, he starved out his sibling in no time. He and I bonded like no other.
No longer the dependant baby, he is enormous! Head and shoulders above all my birds! But the remarkable thing about Homer is his MIND! It's like a steel trap. You can literally see him observing and processing information. Maybe I should have named him Einstein or Bill Gates?
He's five months old and not mated yet but he's practicing his man skills. It's a thing to behold when he puffs out his chest! I'm hoping he will choose Tink, another gift from spirit wings. I think all my pigeons are extraordinary but Homer is just crazy smart!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Einstein would make a great name!

How about a picture of this handsome boy?


----------

